# need a prayer if your able



## Daddy-0-

Had brain surgery last week. Biopsy revealed terminal brain cancer. They were able to remove the stage 4 area but not the stage 2 area beside it. They got as much as possible without crippling me. Just a matter of time before the 4 comes back. No previous symptoms, 40 years old, 2 young daughters, wife. Just fainted on the job. Please pray for my Family if you are inclined. They need it.


----------



## pwood

praying for a miracle with your name on it!


----------



## jar546

Aa very heartfelt hello and I just finished a prayer and will repeat often for you and your family.  Please PM your contact information asap as I have an idea but I cannot do it without your permission.


----------



## Coug Dad

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Builder Bob

Prayers and thoughts heading your way....


----------



## Alias

Daddy-O

Praying for a miracle for you and your family!

Sue, cancer survivor


----------



## cda

Going your families way and especially to you


----------



## jar546

OK guys, we really need to rally for Daddy-O- on this one for sure.  I am in the middle of getting more information so we can do something formally.  Pass the word.


----------



## High Desert

Let us know what we can do Jar.


----------



## fatboy

Sorry to hear this my friend, thoughts and prayers with you and you family.


----------



## jar546

I have an email into this young man Daddy-O- and will hopefully get a response soon if he is not too tied up with more important family issues.  I have also done some investigating and think I know where he works now and will be making a phone call in the morning to verify whatever they will allow us to verify so I know I have the right person.

My plans are to set up a fund raising account so that everyone can easily donate money for this just cause as Daddy-O- and his family will be needing help soon if not now.  I will take the reigns on this one and assume responsibility for ensuring that this is carried out the right way for all of the right reasons.


----------



## fw.

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## chris kennedy

Christ, I'm not good at saying the right things in these situations, my heart goes out.


----------



## GBrackins

mine and my family's prayers will include you and your family, and jar keep us posted .....


----------



## jpranch

What can I say but more importantly what can I do? This is with the knowledge that we are all on breath away from meeting our maker. I will pray and would hope that I might reach out in a tangible way. Hang in there brother and be encouraged.


----------



## Codegeek

Prayers for you and your family.  May God give you comfort during this time to all of you.


----------



## cboboggs

Prayers for you and your family!!!


----------



## jar546

By tomorrow I should have some definitive information and will hopefully be setting things up.  I think I have the right person now thanks to an old post on ancestry.com that matches his email address.

I believe that as a unified group, we will make a difference to Daddy-O- and his family through our thoughts, prayers, kind words and donations.  I will keep everyone posted as to where we stand on this one.


----------



## TJacobs

Prayers coming your way Daddy-O!


----------



## north star

*= + =*

Sending more prayers your way Daddy-O !

*= + =*


----------



## KZQuixote

Thought, at first, to ask your first name but don't really need it. Prayers sent and sending for Daddy-0- and family.


----------



## David Henderson

Daddy-O you and your family are on our prayer list. Jar let us know


----------



## zigmark

My thoughts and prayers to you and yours.  Fight the good fight!  Cancer Sucks!

God Bless

ZIG


----------



## jar546

I now have verification from the man himself, and all of the information that I think I need to get things started.  With Daddy-O- having 2 young daughters ages 6 and 11, we need to step up to the plate.  More information coming soon.


----------



## chris kennedy

Your a fine man Jeff.


----------



## JPohling

Prayers are on the way!  hang in there!


----------



## Daddy-0-

Thank you all. Jar I just sent you an email. Please do not call my boss yet. I have a meeting next week where I will tell them how bad it really is.

Please let me clarify that I am not holding out my hand only asking for prayers for my family who some are not yet old enough to really get it. I start radiation and chemotherapy in 10 days. It is impossible to know if I will live 6 months or maybe as long as a few years. I feel remarkable this week considering I just had brain surgery not long ago. Hope to continue to get great quality time with my girls and will continue to post as much as possible here when I can. Feel way too young for this to be real.

Hug your family. God bless.

My real first name is Wilson. Feel free.


----------



## mark handler

Hang in there, we are here for ya.


----------



## mtlogcabin




----------



## rshuey

Many thoughts headed your way Daddy-O. I'm 37 with a young child as well. Could not imagine.


----------



## rshuey

Jar, please let us know as soon as you have the stuff set up. Many thanks.


----------



## TimNY

My thoughts and prayers are with you Daddy-O.

Tim


----------



## Richard Emerson

Daddy-O, prayers are sent out for you and your family.  This will all be a distant memory to look back on one day - keep your faith and family close.


----------



## pyrguy

Prayers headed your way. One of my staff is a survivor. So was my Dad.

Cancer sucks but it can be beat.


----------



## AegisFPE

Wilson, I am humbled by your vulnerability and courage in sharing this with us, thank you. It is my honor to pray for you and your family. From me and my girls to you and yours, may you receive strength to endure the challenges as they come and ability to find joy in every moment you share with them. May you and your family find comfort knowing that our heavenly Father has plans for peace and not disaster, but for hope and a future.


----------



## ICE

Wilson,

Having observed you in action here, I know that you are a gentle soul.  That's got to count for something.

My mother is part of prayer group at her church and they have begun to pray for you and your family.


----------



## Keystone

Wishing you and your family strength and determination. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fatboy

Wilson, please do not think of this as you looking for a handout. All of us appreciate that one of our family is sharing with us the pain that they are going through. Having had the pleasure of meeting you, ICE has it spot on, you are a gentle, good soul. And, I will hope and pray you can beat the odds. In the mean time, we will try to help out the best your cyber-family can.


----------



## GREG.A

You are in my prayers, and a special prayer to your wife and daughters


----------



## chuck Miller

Daddy-o, thank you for allowing us to pray for you and your family. May God grant you strength to endure and comfort for your wife & girls.  I will pray for healing and wisdom for your family.

Chuck


----------



## MtnArch

Add my name to those prayers, Wilson!!  Please know that we on this forum will do everything we can to support you and your family!  Some of us may be on the opposite side of the country but we are standing next to you as if we were right there next to you.  And thank you for all you have contributed to our "forum family" over the years!


----------



## DRP

Wilson, I immediately felt comfortable with you, there are several of you that I've thoroughly enjoyed breaking bread with. I'm getting ready to go marry off a young nephew, my brother in law was 42. I see him in his childrens eyes and qualities. That is success. Strength of character and optimism, if she's anything like you the kids are in good hands. Our hands in his palm are under you and your family.


----------



## cheyer

Stay strong for yourself and your family, brother.....


----------



## park_builder

Daddy-O: My family's prayers are with you, your wife, and your children. We will be following your progress through the Forum.


----------



## Enginerd

So sorry to hear this Daddy-O.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ICE

Let's keep this on top.  The more people that see it, the more people that will be praying for Wilson.


----------



## globe trekker

Wilson (Daddy-O),

Thank you for sharing with us! I am praying for you and your family!

.


----------



## JAT

prayers four you and your family


----------



## Steel1

Daddy-O,

I'm not sure that we ever spoke. In fact, we probably haven't. I find myself wrapped up in other code groups and personal matters that I don't have much time to troll for information anymore. Nevertheless, I want you to know that I'll be praying for you everyday until you've recovered. I only ask that someone contact me in about a year or so to let me know that you're well and that the prayers are no longer needed.

Take Care.

Jar, keep me posted on what we can do.


----------



## fatboy

How wonderful it is to see first time posts, park_builder, steel1, that have compassion for our friend Wilson/Daddy-O. It looks like both of you have been registered for quite some time, and and felt compelled to comment at this time, you obviously get what this forum is about. Welcome, and thanks for your first posts.


----------



## ccbuilding

Adding my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. May you be granted healing and grace.


----------



## jar546

UPDATE:

I am in the middle of setting up a non-profit account through a bank and have a bunch of hoops to jump through.  Once I get the tax ID and am finished with paperwork from the bank I will let everyone know on email.  We are going to set up an account.  I do need to come up with a name for the account and will incorporate either his Daddy-O- name or Wilson's real name depending on how everyone feels.  It makes no difference legally.

Please give me your thoughts on whether we should use Wilson's name or something else.  Here is my thought.

Wilson **** & Family Relief Fund


----------



## fatboy

Thanks for your work on this Jeff.....I concur and think for ease of accessing the funds, I would think keeping it in the legal name realm would be best.

Or morph it;

Wilson (Daddy-O) **** Family Relief Fund


----------



## GBrackins

good idea fatboy!


----------



## north star

*: - :*

I favor the "morphed" bank account, but o.k. with whatever

you decide Jeff.

Can we also send in donations by snail-mail ?.....I am Old School !

*: - :*


----------



## jar546

need a prayer if your able

Everything will be snail mail for this.  I am also working with PayPal for this account at a reduced rate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## north star

*: - :*

Thanks Jeff for the updates !

*: - :*


----------



## jpranch

Count me inn! Excellent jar, this is what family is all about and make no mistake we are family here. Daddy-O, Hang in there brother!


----------



## Daddy-0-

Truly humbled by all....especially the first time posters. Will start full radiation and chemo in ten days. At that point I will reduce my posts for several months until I feel better. The radiation will hopefully shrink and delay. Srill have hope but pathology is terrible. I will of course keep everyone posted on my condition as much as I can. Thanks to all of you for the caring thoughts.


----------



## fatboy

Hang in there brother, keep us posted as you can. God Bless....


----------



## GBrackins

never underestimate the power of prayer .....


----------



## zigmark

Wilson-

You are a good person who just happens to be surrounded by other good people that want to help, some just because they can others because they feel a need.  When we donate to your cause please don't be ashamed about "taking handouts".  It's humanity and is a fundamental element of human existence that seems to hide away in society most of the time. It makes me proud to be a part of a group such as this when I see these types of reactions. It took a lot of courage to share your story with us all, thanks for letting us help!  I wish you and your family the best as you start this journey and will continue to pray for you all.

ZIG


----------



## FM William Burns

Wilson,

My family, church and I have and will add you to our prayer list and will pray for you and your family during this struggle.  As others have mentioned, believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## jar546

Ok, final hurdle is this and I don't think most people will care.  Getting the bank account set up with the new tax id number is not the problem.  I am just not sure that it is worth it to spend the time and effort applying to be a tax exempt organization so that it can be a tax deductible donation.  So if no one minds, I would rather take the less expensive, faster route.


----------



## GBrackins

how would this affect Daddy-O if it is not a tax-exempt organization?


----------



## fatboy

I'm sure he means tax exempt in the frame that as contrubutors, we would not be able deduct it as a donation as far as our personal taxes. I'm fine with that route Jeff.


----------



## jar546

I can apply for tax exempt status but still function while we wait.  This will be a very transparent situation so the members can see everything that goes on.

Brought to me by another member:

Do we want to make a specific account for DaddyO or do we want to make a generic account we can use in the future?


----------



## JPohling

I would think a separate account, otherwise god forbid we have another in need at the same time or back to back and then splitting things could become problematic.


----------



## jar546

JPohling said:
			
		

> I would think a separate account, otherwise god forbid we have another in need at the same time or back to back and then splitting things could become problematic.


Excellent point


----------



## north star

*= + =*





> "I would think a separate account, otherwise god forbid we have another in need at the sametime or back to back and then splitting things could become problematic."


I concur !.....Everything should be separate and distinct !*= + =*


----------



## ewenme

I don't see the need for the donations to be tax deductible. Might be my personal problem. Does the Building Codes Forum need to a non-profit organization? Isn't it already a corporation of one with bunch of volunteers who are supporting the idea and the execution of the ideal for the good of the order?  I want to donate to Wilson [Daddy-O], and I don't want a lot of tentacles to have to deal with. Let's just do the right thing and be comfortable with helping Wilson. Let's not complicate things unnecessarily. IMHO.

Carol


----------



## JPohling

Yes I do not need a receipt for a tax deductible donation.  I make all those numbers up anyway.


----------



## jar546

ewenme said:
			
		

> I don't see the need for the donations to be tax deductible. Might be my personal problem. Does the Building Codes Forum need to a non-profit organization? Isn't it already a corporation of one with bunch of volunteers who are supporting the idea and the execution of the ideal for the good of the order?  I want to donate to Wilson [Daddy-O], and I don't want a lot of tentacles to have to deal with. Let's just do the right thing and be comfortable with helping Wilson. Let's not complicate things unnecessarily. IMHO.Carol


Another great point, we don't need to complicate things but there are rules and regulations to follow when you do things like this.  In some instances, for every post you see about things like this, I get 2 emails/PMs with people expressing concern and opinions so I have to put things out there for all to evaluate.


----------



## jar546

FYI to those that had already spoken to JPRanch about donating to his campaign for re-election to the ICC Board.  He has asked that anyone who was willing to contribute to him please contribute to this cause instead.  We will be set up by early next week to receive donations via snail mail.


----------



## fatboy

Another special member of the family......


----------



## Architect1281

My prayers and best wishes now include you; your treatments sounds encouraging and wish you and your doctors godspeed.


----------



## ICE

Back on top with this thread.


----------



## kilitact

Daddy-O, best wishes to you. Fasten your seat belt and get ready for treatment for some its the most diffcult thing they have ever expereinced.


----------



## jar546

UPDATE 5-21-2013

I will be sending out an email to everyone and posting an announcement on this site in addition to this post.

An account was set up at our local bank for donations to Wilson and his family.  I am kicking it off with a $250 donation from my company and another $250 donation direction from my personal account.  I want this to be effective and I am asking for everyone to give whatever you can, give until it hurts, give with meaning, conviction and hope knowing that you are helping to take just a small part of the stress away from a wonderful family.  Please donate whatever you can, even if a penny.  We don't care, we just want to help.

Make out check/money order to:

Wilson and Family Relief Fund

49 S. Main Street. Suite 302

Pittston, PA  18640

I am now applying for non-profit status which will take a few weeks/months to get finalized.  That means that when we are approved, your donation is tax deductible for this year.  So you can make it now and deduct it later.  As of right now we are in the process so we can collect and utilize the money as needed for the family.  I will incur all expenses related to non-profit and accounting.  This will be a very transparent account and I will be scanning and posting all bank statements.


----------



## zigmark

Bump-

P.S. Add all the families in the Midwest to your prayers as well please.  I can't imagine not knowing the fate of a loved one after an event like that, especially if it was my child.

God be with each and every one of them.

ZIG


----------



## jar546

Bump.  Just want more people to read this.


----------



## GBrackins

it took us til late last night to get in contact with family in it's path, we were blessed no one injured.


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> Bump.  Just want more people to read this.


Me too....

Let's see if I have it right.

I make the check out to: Wilson and Family Relief Fund

And I send it here:

49 S. Main Street. Suite 302

Pittston, PA 18640


----------



## Daddy-0-

In light of recent events in Oklahoma, please also consider donating to the Red Cross or other charities in that area. I will be ok for a while. The victims there have immediate needs.

And please work to re-elect JP Ranch to the board. The mere fact that he would mention giving up his contributions to help me tells me all that I need to know about his character. Fortunately, I have already met him (Jim) so I know what he is all about but wow! In the face of adversity the cream rises.

On another note. We had close to 40 people at the farm this weekend from old friends to church friends to work friends to total strangers. My house has been painted, my pastures are mowed and all of my family chores that I cannot do right now are caught up. I am surrounded by the most incredible support team one could imagine. My spirits are high as i prepare for the ling physical journey ahead. Please pray for the children in Oklahoma and thank you all for the ongoing support and kind thoughts.

Wilson


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> Me too....Let's see if I have it right.
> 
> I make the check out to: Wilson and Family Relief Fund
> 
> And I send it here:
> 
> 49 S. Main Street. Suite 302
> 
> Pittston, PA 18640


Yes, my office


----------



## Uncle Bob

Daddy-O,  You and your family are in my prayers.  I live near Moore Ok and believe me all the money and support my neighbors need is being provided.  You and your family, my friend are part of our family; and we are here for you.  Jar, we all trust you without any doubts; just tell us what you need for us to do. I am not interested in a tax break.  I would like to see all the money go to Daddy-O s family.  Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

Bump....great post UB.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Daddy-O,  You and your family are in my prayers....  You and your family, my friend are part of our family; and we are here for you.  Jar, we all trust you without any doubts; just tell us what you need for us to do. I am not interested in a tax break.  I would like to see all the money go to Daddy-O s family.  Uncle Bob


DITTO to what Uncle Bob wrote!

The prayers will continue for  Daddy-O and family.   Jar, tell me when and where to help.


----------



## jar546

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> DITTO to what Uncle Bob wrote!   The prayers will continue for  Daddy-O and family.   Jar, tell me when and where to help.


The information for the fund is posted on this thread and you should have gotten an email.

Jeff


----------



## Alias

Bump.  I know what chemo and radiation do to the body.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sue, also praying for all Oklahomans


----------



## fatboy

Another bump.......will get the check in the mail this week. Seriously.......


----------



## Uncle Bob

First check was mailed yesterday.  I'm old and need reminding; so please bring this up at least once a month.


----------



## JPohling

What are these check things you speak of?????   Awaiting paypal method


----------



## Inspector Gift

Am willing to help, and prefer the PayPal option, both for convenience and security reasons.


----------



## fatboy

Bump.............................


----------



## joetheinspector

Sending prays for you and your family!!!!


----------



## ICE

Back on top.


----------



## jar546

We have already received 3 checks from our forum members already, not including my 2.


----------



## JPohling

ready to send once Paypal is in place.........


----------



## jar546

Paypal is up and running for the Wilson & Family Relief Fund.  I will post a button somewhere.


----------



## ICE

I notice that it says Wilson and Family Release Fund and not Relief Fund.  What's up with that?

By the way folks, you don't need a PayPal account to use this.


----------



## jar546

Paypal set this up over the phone and obviously made a mistake.  I have no way to edit it but it does not matter as it is the correct one.  The link is correct.


----------



## ICE

Well that's good news.  Anything even a little bit off on a web site makes me nervous.


----------



## ICE

bump........


----------



## Daddy-0-

You guys really are unreal....so kind. One week of chemo and radiation gone. Five weeks to go. Starting to feel worse but keeping the faith. Praying for Oklahoma again after that second round of storms last night. My daughter is beside me in bed watching Scooby Doo! Thank you all for the kind words, prayers and whatever else. God bless.

Wilson


----------



## ICE

Hey Wilson,

A lot of people are praying for you.....I bet that it's in the thousands by now.


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> Paypal is up and running for the Wilson & Family Relief Fund.  I will post a button somewhere.


It's hide and seek with that button.

For those that are looking for it, it's here.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/blogs/u2-e64/


----------



## fatboy

Good to hear from you Wilson...........hang in there, lots and lots of people thinking of and praying for you and yours.

You'd do the same for us.


----------



## jar546

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> You guys really are unreal....so kind. One week of chemo and radiation gone. Five weeks to go. Starting to feel worse but keeping the faith. Praying for Oklahoma again after that second round of storms last night. *My daughter is beside me in bed watching Scooby Doo!* Thank you all for the kind words, prayers and whatever else. God bless.Wilson


One of the absolute best things in life!  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## ICE

Back to the top.


----------



## Alias

Wilson,

One down, five to go.......yay!  I hope you are feeling as well as possible.  Hang in there, we're pulling for you!

Sue


----------



## ewenme

Wilson. You are much loved, and cared about. I know that prayers are wending their way to you and about you, and for you. Accept the strength of that knowledge. Hug your daughters and wife, and lean on them. Lean on us, and take comfort in knowing that you are not alone.  God will hear the prayers and HE will not fail. My personal prayers are for comfort, healing, and strength for you and your family. Stay strong in your faith.

Carol


----------



## JPohling

Stay strong and beat this.  God does not give us things that we cannot handle!


----------



## RJJ

Daddy-O : my thoughts and prayers are with you. I been away from the BB too long. Having had Cancer with no hope provided by doctors, I know what you are facing. Put yourself in the hands of the Lord for He can do great and wonderful things.


----------



## peach

OMG.. I just saw this.. get well and we're praying for you, my friend.


----------



## peach

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> You guys really are unreal....so kind. One week of chemo and radiation gone. Five weeks to go. Starting to feel worse but keeping the faith. Praying for Oklahoma again after that second round of storms last night. My daughter is beside me in bed watching Scooby Doo! Thank you all for the kind words, prayers and whatever else. God bless.Wilson


Hair and food are over rated, Wilson.. you concentrate on getting better!


----------



## Yikes

Daddy-O, praying for you now.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Thanks, Jeff, for setting up the PAY PAL account for Daddy-O.


----------



## ICE

Back to the top....this is important....unless you've got something more important....you don't....this should stay on top for awhile.

Start and end your day with a prayer for Wilson and his family.  Find a few dollars to send their way.


----------



## Inspector Gift

The PayPal option worked great!!  Quick and Easy!  Thanks again, Jeff, for creating another way to donate to the fund for Daddy-O.    My prayers continue.


----------



## peach

I'm having the worst time finding this on pay pal.  Did I miss a quick pay button someplace?


----------



## ICE

Wilson & Family Relief Fund - Blogs - The Building Code Forum


----------



## jar546

Thanks ICE.  It is on the blog because I cannot put HTML on the forum posts.


----------



## Frank

A  candle lit for you


----------



## RJJ

Tomorrow is Fathers Day. When we rise I would suggest that any one who reads this takes a moment to reflect on Daddy O and express a humble prayer for the Lords healing hand. As for me I will visit the 23 Psalm because it provides all that is to be.


----------



## fatboy

Wow, how spot on. I was at a chapter meeting end of last week. Grabbed the Gideon Bible for some reading, found a dollar bill in between a couple pages. I initially thought......."score". Before I left, I replaced it in the Bible at the 23rd Psalm. Didn't feel right to take it, and that Psalm has always been comforting to me.


----------



## ICE

The next person that finds the dollar bill is going to say, "Cheetos, the guy was eating Cheetos."


----------



## RJJ

No that was bank die! He was praying they didn't find him. He just left a dollar as a token of answered prayer!


----------



## ICE

back to the top


----------



## Alias

In my thoughts and prayers.

Sue


----------



## jar546

Bumping this back to the top over the weekend and reminding the forum that one of our own is in the midst of chemotherapy for brain cancer.  Looking forward to having the ability to help this family with 2 young daughters when the time comes that they ask or we feel the time is right.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Thanks again, Jeff, for creating the PAYPAL account and link.  It worked great!   Praying that God grant Daddy-0 and family His grace.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=jxfjRFy8yVqVVL5NHT49GM3iCV-hMeKYe170vPI48EMixamv0rsE9Z6M0q8&dispatch=5885d80a13c0db1f8e263663d3faee8d4e181b3aff599f99e8c17bd6c7fe2f56


----------



## jpranch

fatboy said:
			
		

> Wow, how spot on. I was at a chapter meeting end of last week. Grabbed the Gideon Bible for some reading, found a dollar bill in between a couple pages. I initially thought......."score". Before I left, I replaced it in the Bible at the 23rd Psalm. Didn't feel right to take it, and that Psalm has always been comforting to me.


*Psalm 23*



The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.

He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.

He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.


----------



## Alias

Lighting a candle........

bump,

Sue


----------



## fatboy

Been a while since this was bumped......Jeff's message about the slowing of contributions caused me to look for the paypal link, which Terre has posted above. After this bump I will be using the link. Wilson, You been on a few times, hope things are as good as they get my friend.......hang tough.


----------



## zigmark

Btt

bump^

zig


----------



## ICE

Here is how you can give.



			
				ICE said:
			
		

> Wilson & Family Relief Fund - Blogs - The Building Code Forum


----------



## Alias

Keeping you and yours in my prayers Wilson.

Sue


----------



## Builder Bob

Thanks for the reminder... times were hard and have gotten busy... needed the reminder to do the donation....


----------



## ICE

Getting back to what matters.



			
				ICE said:
			
		

> Wilson & Family Relief Fund - Blogs - The Building Code Forum


----------



## swerve

Wilson hope all is going well, not very good with words , so just believe in yourself, you can beat this for your family. I didn't realise until now.


----------



## jar546

I hope Daddy O checks in soon with an update.  The fund is still awaiting his need and we are still taking donations.  Anyone that donated or wants to donate is privy to a copy of the bank statements for the fund that I started.


----------



## Daddy-0-

Sorry to have been out of touch recently folks but I have been stuck at home bored to tears and wondering..... My radiation and first round of chemo are done. They seem to have knocked the tar out of the tumor which was not operable as you may remember. The tumor has been reduced to the size of a pencil eraser and appears to be holding at that size. The last several I scans have shown no growth. Thank you for all the prayers and kind words. I have two Doctor's appointments in the next week that will determine if I am well enough to go back to work. I am tired of sitting around on disability doing nothing. It is possible that I may be back to work next week. That being said, it is almost certain that the tumor will come back and they are very aggressive and resistant the second time. Please pray that it remains at bay for a while. At some time my family will be at a time of great need, but that time is not yet here thank goodness. God bless.

Wilson


----------



## jar546

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Sorry to have been out of touch recently folks but I have been stuck at home bored to tears and wondering..... My radiation and first round of chemo are done. They seem to have knocked the tar out of the tumor which was not operable as you may remember. The tumor has been reduced to the size of a pencil eraser and appears to be holding at that size. The last several I scans have shown no growth. Thank you for all the prayers and kind words. I have two Doctor's appointments in the next week that will determine if I am well enough to go back to work. I am tired of sitting around on disability doing nothing. It is possible that I may be back to work next week. That being said, it is almost certain that the tumor will come back and they are very aggressive and resistant the second time. Please pray that it remains at bay for a while. At some time my family will be at a time of great need, but that time is not yet here thank goodness. God bless. Wilson


Excellent news!!  Now get back to work and stop slacking at home.  Does that mean you can start growing your hair for the winter?


----------



## FM William Burns

Fantastic news Wilson and we will remain vigilant with sending up our prayers for you and your family.


----------



## fatboy

Awesome news Wilson! Hope all continues to go in your favor, and you can get back to work. Best of luck to you, and prayers for all.


----------



## JPohling

That is great news!  Just make sure Obama doesn't mess up your health insurance!


----------



## Alias

Wilson,

Great news!  I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Sue


----------



## Daddy-0-

Had another MRI this morning and the tumor is still tiny. It has been two months since my last scan and it has not changed in size. This is a good thing. Went back to work a month ago and am off the government payroll (disability). Feeling about 80% +/-. Thanks again for all of the support and help.

-Wilson-


----------



## chris kennedy

Your a tough SOB, keep up the good fight.


----------



## north star

*~ ~ ~ \ ~ ~ ~*

**Daddy-O**,

It is good to hear from you !.......Also glad to hear that you are

able to go back to work.

Prayer is THE most powerful resource known to mankind.

The Lord has great plans in store for you my friend.......Hang

in there and don't ever stop praying, ...EVER !

We are praying for you and your family !



*~ ~ ~ / ~ ~ ~*


----------



## jar546

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Had another MRI this morning and the tumor is still tiny. It has been two months since my last scan and it has not changed in size. This is a good thing. Went back to work a month ago and am off the government payroll (disability). Feeling about 80% +/-. Thanks again for all of the support and help. -Wilson-


Thank God you are doing well and working!!!!!!  Now start working on getting that post count to 1,000!


----------



## RJJ

That is good news which in todays world is not the norm.


----------



## fatboy

Great news! Keep up the good fight!


----------



## mmmarvel

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Had another MRI this morning and the tumor is still tiny. It has been two months since my last scan and it has not changed in size. This is a good thing. Went back to work a month ago and am off the government payroll (disability). Feeling about 80% +/-. Thanks again for all of the support and help. -Wilson-


Sounds like a wonderful early Christmas present.  Many prayers to you and yours and a very merry Christmas.


----------



## FM William Burns

Excellent news DO.....the power of prayer is a wonderful thing.


----------



## jpranch

Excellent news!!!


----------



## David Henderson

Great news Wilson. Like North Star said the lord has good plans for you the power of prayer cannot be dismissed!!!


----------



## Alias

Great news!  I'm still praying for you and your family.

Sue


----------



## joshua23

Hope everything will be well for you.. 1 Peter 2:24 He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, so that we might die to sins and live for righteousness; by his wounds you have been healed.


----------



## RJJ

Amen Joshua


----------



## fatboy

I see intermittent posts from Wilson on here, hope he is doing OK.


----------



## north star

*= + =*



> "I see intermittent posts from Wilson on here, hope he is doing OK."


Recommend that you send him a PM......He *WILL* respond when he is able !  

*= + =*


----------



## Daddy-0-

The best way to contemplate Palm Sunday is to go fishing with my daughters and look forward to Easter.

We are down many inspector positions at the moment and that means that I am running like a Thoroughbred at a donkey race. My MRI schedule has been pushed back because I seem to be reacting well to the treatments. I am feeling ok with some Radiation side effects that mess with my memory a little. All in all I am blessed to be here and blessed to have such great cyber friends. I pray that my good fortune will continue and thanks for asking about me. I am always available but time restraints have limited some of my activity. Fortunately, I am not currently too limited by my health.

Wilson


----------



## Daddy-0-

......and North Star is correct in that private messages usually kick an alert to my email which means I get faster notifications when people want to talk. Thank you North Star, JAR, and everyone else who has encouraged me. I even got a hair cut a few weeks back. Good night.


----------



## cda

Enjoy your fishing with your daughters ,, they will remember it


----------



## jar546

Keep living it up Daddy-0- and enjoy it all.  Positive thoughts.


----------



## FM William Burns

Fantastic news Wilson and you are still on our prayer list every Sunday at Church and of course my nightly one ;-)


----------



## Alias

Good to hear from you Daddy-O.  I think of you and your family often and pray for you.

Sue


----------



## jar546

bump

bump

bump


----------



## jar546

In memory of Wilson Reed, a/k/a Daddy-O- I will be leaving this thread open and with a sticky so that we can always look here and remember how fragile life is.  May God rest his soul.  He was laid to rest today. RIP.


----------



## david00

Prayers for you and your family. Hope that you recover soon.


----------



## Rick18071

Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## fatboy

jar546 said:


> In memory of Wilson Reed, a/k/a Daddy-O- I will be leaving this thread open and with a sticky so that we can always look here and remember how fragile life is.  May God rest his soul.  He was laid to rest today. RIP.



He passed last year folks...............


----------



## dillard

Daddy-0- said:


> Had brain surgery last week. Biopsy revealed terminal brain cancer. They were able to remove the stage 4 area but not the stage 2 area beside it. They got as much as possible without crippling me. Just a matter of time before the 4 comes back. No previous symptoms, 40 years old, 2 young daughters, wife. Just fainted on the job. Please pray for my Family if you are inclined. They need it.


Of course, I will do remember you in my prayers. Hope you are well by the time now


----------



## dillard

dillard said:


> Of course, I will do remember you in my prayers. Hope you are well by the time now


May God bless your soul and family.


----------

